# Best bang for the buck Headlamp?



## fstuff (Jan 2, 2010)

At Dealextreme?

I just started working in construction, and need a headlamp for my hard hat.

Suggestions on Bang for the Buck?


----------



## ryan162 (Jan 2, 2010)

if its for work your gonna need run time so id vote for a ultrafire H3 (18650). too many of the cheap head lamps run on three AAA's.

its all flood like a zebra though so you might not like it. i just went looking for cheap headlamps with long run time and thats the only one i could find that looked like it could take a few bumps/drops


----------



## Hondo (Jan 3, 2010)

The Streamlight Argo HP can be had for a little over $30, and is "professional grade". It includes a rubber strap for helmet attachment. I got mine at the local fire/police supply store, but they are available online too. It comes with two Duracell Ultra CR123's, but I only run mine from a single 17670 Li-Ion, with almost no detectable drop in brightness. Low-Hi-off operation from the top mount, light-touch button. Figure about 20 hours on low, which is none too dim, and about six+ hours on high. It's beam is a fairly classic hotspot, with excellent throw, surrounded by a wide spill. They now use a Cree XRE LED, where the older ones used a side emitter Luxeon.

It is a lot lower cost than the "premium" lights, but a lot better quality than the cheapest ones out there. Good luck.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 3, 2010)

$35 PT eos rebel, nice warm tint, and a perfect blend between flood and throw for a headlamp, and made in the USA. with a really good warranty.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd say the Princeton Tec EOS and Quad headlights. The industrial versions will give you a spare rubber headband strap that will fit around a hardhat better. The Fenix HL20 is also a good headlight for the money.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 3, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> $35 PT eos rebel, nice warm tint, and a perfect blend between flood and throw for a headlamp, and made in the USA. with a really good warranty.


 

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


lovecpf


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 3, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> $35 PT eos rebel, nice warm tint, and a perfect blend between flood and throw for a headlamp, and made in the USA. with a really good warranty.


 
+1 :twothumbs


----------



## Linger (Jan 3, 2010)

Energizer Hardcase headlamp, 3x AA cells, so gobs more run-time then the little aaa lights. Good balance, decent throw and diffuser slides out when its needed. $30 I paid (Canadian). Rated to survive 15ft drops onto concrete, waterproof.
Durable as heck, nice gasket seal in the battery case with a very positive latch. Easy buttons for gloved hands, one side for white, one side for colour.
*includes inner grip surface along the band do it mates with a helmet / hard hat


----------



## Jackscrj (Jan 3, 2010)

2 pack of brinkman led head lamps at home depot approx 11lumens and 1 red led
$9.99 
Okay for most task under 20 ft


----------



## diamondback (Jan 7, 2010)

Can someone tell me where I can order the princeton for $35


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 7, 2010)

diamondback said:


> Can someone tell me where I can order the princeton for $35



http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_EOS_LED_Headlamp_EOSR.php


----------



## Super Tico (Jan 9, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I'd say the Princeton Tec EOS and Quad headlights. The industrial versions will give you a spare rubber headband strap that will fit around a hardhat better. The Fenix HL20 is also a good headlight for the money.


Ditto.............:thumbsup:


----------



## coors (Jan 9, 2010)

diamondback said:


> Can someone tell me where I can order the princeton for $35



Orange, $31.45, FREE Shipping: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRINCETON-TEC-E...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20aee0d55f


----------



## Conte (Jan 9, 2010)

Hah, if you live in Toronto Ontario, and are modder enough to make your own battery pack, you can get MSA mining headlamps from Active Surplus on Queen West for $4 a piece.


----------

